# Rock Shox totem coil DH 2010



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

How long it takes to get the proper work of this fork ? I think that it works too slow now. Maybe someone knows something about it ? Thanks !


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I am no expert, but I have just had my 2010 Totem Solo Air fixed. I had same problem as You have.
Service guy removed lowers and but grease on upper seals, coz they were simply dry :O
He also put so called red room oil? in a air chamber and refilled oil from bottom.
It works much better now, but still, has to break through initial "friction".


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

A buddy of mine had a lyrik come through on his remedy with no lubricating fluid in the lowers... Hit that thing with the speed lube


----------



## maximilian (May 13, 2008)

sprayed some silicon oil on my seal and my SA came back alive again....


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Red Rum


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

What is 'red rum' ? If I disassembly my totem I would loose my warranty ? What would You say about rock shox judy butter ?


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

SeVV said:


> What is 'red rum' ? If I disassembly my totem I would loose my warranty ? What would You say about rock shox judy butter ?


Nah they encourage it

http://www.youtube.com/user/SRAMtech

Check the servicing videos under totem our mission control - the totem is super easy to work on - all you need is a pair of snap ring pliers and a 24mm socket and you are all set.


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

And is it normal, that the fork is very hard during first sag. For example it is unused for few hours and when i`m pressing it, it is very hard at the begining.
Is it normal ? Or maybe it would change after few hours of riding ?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

SeVV said:


> And is it normal, that the fork is very hard during first sag. For example it is unused for few hours and when i`m pressing it, it is very hard at the begining.
> Is it normal ? Or maybe it would change after few hours of riding ?


Ensure your lowers are lubed internally (with the speed lube)

Then spray silicon oil on your stanchions before each ride and all will be well


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

Can You give me some instruction ? I didn`t found any totem 2010 manuals. There isn`t floodgate and I don`t know is the service the same. I have to disassemble the fork ? What type of oil is used to lube ? Is it 15W ?


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

I`ve filled fork with 15wt rock shox oil because there was only a some drops of red liquid. I`ve put rock shox judy butter on DRY seals. The fork runs like a butter now.
I don`t know how much time it takes to rebound became faster ? Is it normal that at beginning rebound isn`t very fast ? Or maybe totem coil dh isn`t as fast as I think ?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> SeVV said:
> 
> 
> > And is it normal, that the fork is very hard during first sag. For example it is unused for few hours and when i`m pressing it, it is very hard at the beginning.
> ...


I have got identical problem. I hope the service I wrote about few days ago and Deo Spray will fix it.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

SeVV said:


> I`ve filled fork with 15wt rock shox oil because there was only a some drops of red liquid. I`ve put rock shox judy butter on DRY seals. The fork runs like a butter now.
> I don`t know how much time it takes to rebound became faster ? Is it normal that at beginning rebound isn`t very fast ? Or maybe totem coil dh isn`t as fast as I think ?


My 2010 Totem 2-Step had slow rebound initially. After about 2 weeks of riding or so it started to speed up to normal speed. I didn't notice the "slow" rebound on the trail though. It was probably just stiction from tight seals. My seals are rather dry too.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

easy fix. sell the totem and buy a zoke. best choice i ever made. my totem has been rebuilt liek 3 times and never felt as good as my evo :thumbsup: but honestly. put some seal butter on the seals. throw like 3-5 cc extra speed lube in lowers and it should be better.


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

So.. Is this new 2010 mission control DH some kind of... weak fork ? ( Or maybe after few hours of ride everything will be better ?


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

You know, I think we have to listen to our friend Quarashi who has 2 step 2010 totem. I think the friction is only at the beginning of usage the fork. Quarashi rode his totem about 2 weeks and he said that it`s getting faster. I think RS didn`t made any mistake and initially friction is intended. My fork works better after some about 2 hours of light riding.. Hope we shouldn`t worry  Right BigMac&Fries ?


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

So You think RS made some kind of mistake ?


----------



## SeVV (May 6, 2009)

Maybe You can tell what the sram told You If You contact them. Ok ?


----------

